# Tests are confusing! Vvvvfl... but, I may just be pregnant at 42!



## Angelique76

So today I decided to move my thread here. I realised that Pregnancy over 35 probably wasn't the right place to put it. 

Here's a little update (I have only taken my posts and not comments from other ladies). 

*Hopefully my journey will help others and maybe we can support each other. I know that there are days where I feel completely alone. Lots of baby dust to all  *

*28 March 2017 * 

My hope for this thread is that we can support each other in our journey, whether TTC, MC or successfully falling pregnant.

*5 April 2017  *

Today, for the first time in years, my cycle is 26 days and not 28 days. I read that it could be due to the polyp that I have, which will be removed in June. Could also be stress related, there has been a bit of that lately, but will have to get through it and move forward from there.

*22 April 2017  *

I am pretty sure I O'd twice this month, a couple days apart. I read that about 10% of woman in a controlled study had that. Will chat to OB when I see him in June. 

Any thoughts on the matter?

*28 April 2017  *

So, today I am starting to feel excited as the time to op is getting shorter. June 12 is around the corner now. 

My daughter asked me why I am going for an op, so I told her that they need to fix something. She told me she was very sad in December because she thought she was finally going to have a brother or sister. My heart broke for her. I told her not to worry, that she would have one next year. No pressure doctor, you have to make this happen. 

I will do whatever it takes now. 

I read that sweet potatoes (yams) produce more FSH. Haha, shall I start eating more of them? Although, I don't have any issue falling pregnant, it's keeping the babies in that becomes an issue. But we will get to the route of the problem.

*3 May 2017  *

So, my cycle came two days early again. 26 days and quite heavy. I read on Dr. Google that heavier flow is probably due to polyp. I will have to chat to Doc when I see him in just over a month. I wonder if the shorter cycle, which brings with it a shorter luteal phase will have negative consequences for conception.


----------



## Angelique76

So I decided to look up the whole sticky blood thing... if you have recurrent loss, and haven't been tested, maybe this is an option for you. I have extracted only the portions relevant to pregnancy. 

ntiphospholipid syndrome is an immune disorder in which abnormal antibodies are linked to abnormal blood clots in veins and arteries. It mostly affects the legs, but clots may also form in the kidneys, lungs and other organs.

Complications in pregnancy include recurring miscarriages and preterm births.

Antiphospholipid syndrome (APS) is also known as Antiphospholipid Antibody Syndrome, Hughes syndrome, or sticky blood.

The abnormal antibodies attack fats that contain phosphorous, known as phospholipids. Heart valve abnormalities are common in people with APS, and up to one in three cases of stroke under the age of 50 years may be due to it.

What is antiphospholipid syndrome?
APS is an autoimmune condition in which the person's immune system produces antibodies called antiphospholipid antibodies.

These are abnormal antibodies that attack proteins and fats in the blood, and specifically phospholipids.

The fats and proteins that are attacked are thought to be important in maintaining blood consistency.

Signs and symptoms
Complications of pregnancy: These include recurring miscarriages, preterm delivery, and preeclampsia, or high blood pressure during pregnancy.

Some people have the antibodies but do not develop signs or symptoms. However, certain triggers can cause the condition to develop in these people.

Triggers include:

Obesity
Pregnancy
High cholesterol levels
High blood pressure
Hormone replacement therapy (HRT)
Oral contraceptives
Tobacco smoking
Staying still for too long, for example, during a long flight
A surgical procedure

Treatment in pregnancy
A woman with a diagnosis with APS should plan for pregnancy from before conception. Treatment will start at the beginning of pregnancy and finish after delivery.

In an unplanned pregnancy, the effectiveness of treatment may be reduced as it will not begin until several weeks after conception.

Treatment will normally be aspirin, heparin, or both, depending on previous clots of pregnancy complications. Warfarin can cause birth defects, and it is not used during pregnancy.

If the patient does not respond to this treatment, intravenous immunoglobulin infusions and corticosteroids, such as prednisone, may be prescribed.

If, by the third trimester, there are no problems, the heparin treatment may stop, but the aspirin treatment may have to continue until the end of the pregnancy.

Regular blood tests will need to continue to ensure the blood can still clot enough to stop bleeding if the patient bruises or cuts herself.


----------



## Angelique76

I am feeling kind of bummed out at the moment. I appear to have brochitis. :( From what I hag ve read, they won't perform surgery for at least a month with bronchitis. This will throw out my planning. I do believe that everything happens for a reason, but really, how much longer must I keep delaying this?!


----------



## Angelique76

Ok, so I am on the mend. I have researching a lot on PCOS. I don't have all symptoms, but definitely some. Come on 12 June, I am getting impatient! 

AF will start soon as well. Pity I will be ovulating at the time of my op. Oh well, everything is as it should be.


----------



## Angelique76

mmm... old wives remedies, and I am finally getting better. 

AF was 2 days late. I was not concerned about pregnancy though. We agrees no trying until doctor tells us what's going on. My cycle average is still 28 days though. 14 days to my next appointment. So 15-16 days to my op. I remain excited and scared. Just over a month and I will probably ttc. Yay.


----------



## Angelique76

Two weeks! I hope this cough goes away, otherwise I am sure doc will postpone op :(


----------



## Angelique76

Just over a week left until I see my OB and I am not better :( I have been waiting so long for this! If this will be postponed because of flu I am going to be so down. Really!

On the other hand, I do believe that everything is as it should be.


----------



## AngelUK

Will follow your posts on this and wish you the best of luck! :)


----------



## Angelique76

Thank you Angel. Nice to have some company. :) Are you on a journey as well?


----------



## AngelUK

I wish I could have another baby. But I am 47 and I think our chances are slimmer than non existent and we have no money for IVF or any other treatment. 
By 2011 we had been trying for 3 1/2 years when we finally had some treatment at a clinic. It turned out that my OH had antibodies in his sperm and that apparently made conception slim to none. So we conceived our twin boys via IUI after they washed his sperm shrug:). The boys are now 5 years old. 
I am FXing for you that you will soon hold your rainbow baby :)


----------



## Angelique76

Thank you Angel. I am completely obsessed at the moment. Lol. Thank you for the well wishes. I do believe, with everything in me, that I will have my rainbow.


----------



## Angelique76

Congratulations on your two boys. I am so pleased that you were able to have them. What a blessing. :)


----------



## Angelique76

Today I received my Folate that I ordered. Folate (VitB9) is the natural form of folic acid and it is apparently absorbed better by the body. 

It helps reduce the risk of neural tube defects prior to becoming pregnant and during early pregnancy. It also helps the body metabilise proteins, to form red blood cells and to prevent folate deficiency. It must be taken with VitB12. 

I have been taking Folic Acid, the "man-made" form of B9 up until now. 

Monday is just around the corner and I am still so excited and still so nervous. Whoop whoop.


----------



## AngelUK

I am sorry I missed this but what op is this you are having? FX it works out well what ever it is! :)


----------



## Angelique76

Hi Angel. I am having a polyp removed and then will be having all the tests to see what the underlying problem is for loss. OB reckons it's a clotting issue but will soon know. :)

I have been waiting for this day to arrive, and now it's almost here.


----------



## AngelUK

FX this will be solution! :D


----------



## Angelique76

Today I ordered 5x One Step 10mlU tests off Amazon. It works out quite cheap, even though I have been charged in US$. I have no idea what the tests will be like, but they will arrive, around the start of the tww in July. LOL


----------



## Angelique76

So today I have a bit of doubt... what if they find nothing wrong?! I keep telling myself to have faith and believe. Where is this self-doubt coming from? Clotting issues happens to be a family issue... my Mom and some other families. So I am pretty sure that will be the reason. I suppose I am just a bit nervous. My appointment is less than 24 hours away. I am so excited and so nervous.


----------



## AngelUK

I am FXing so much for you! I really hope they find answers! :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Wishing you luck, Angelique. There is hope. I just had a rainbow baby on Valentine's Day at 42.


----------



## Angelique76

Thank you TTC74. You give me hope. xo


----------



## Angelique76

So, had my appointment today. I have a septum. The fact that we have our dd is a complete miracle. Doctor will correct on Thursday during operation. They will then insirt a copper t-bar for 6 weeks so that it can heal properly. So, another delay to ttc, but we have to make sure that we are doing whatever we can to make the environment for baby the best possible. My OB said that babies love to attach themselves to a septum but they can't grow on it. 

I love my new OB! He is so good and so willing to share his knowledge.


----------



## TTC74

Great news that you have an answer and love your OB!


----------



## AngelUK

Oh wow I am so glad you got an answer and there is a solution! FX that all else will go smoothly from here now!


----------



## Carybear

So awesome to hear that you got an answer! May you heal quickly and get a BFP as soon as possible...


----------



## Angelique76

In addition to the septum correction, my thyroid will be tested, testing for Lupus and also Inherited Thrombolitic Screening. My medical aid is taking their time with the authorisation code, so I am on tender hooks. Otherwise it will only happen in three weeks time as my OB is taking his annual leave and will only return 03 July. Ugh!!!


----------



## AngelUK

Urgh oh gosh I hope they hurry!


----------



## Angelique76

So relieved! I received my authorisation for the procedure. :)


----------



## AngelUK

Brilliant! I am happy for you! :)


----------



## Angelique76

So, had my op. Doc was happy that there wasn't anything that concerned him and I came out the other end not having to have a IUD inserted. Have my follow up with him 19 July and hoping to get the all clear to ttc. Will discuss blood work results then as well. Feeling a bit strange today, after the anesthesia yesterday, but sure I will be fine. No pain, no bleeding. Only a bit yesterday, but ok now. 

Hope that you are all well.


----------



## AngelUK

I am glad it went all well. FX you get the go ahead on the 19th :)


----------



## TTC74

Great news! Fx!


----------



## Angelique76

I am really struggling to regulate my body temp. This is so new to me because I rarely get cold. Anyway, maybe just latent issues from the anesthetic. 

Any ideas?


----------



## TTC74

Possibly. Are you on painkillers, per chance? That can really mess with your temps, too.


----------



## Angelique76

No, took them for a day. I only take meds if I really have to. lol. 

How are you going TTC?


----------



## TTC74

I'm doing ok. Still ttc a sibling for the LO. It's so bizarre. I was a huge POAS addict when I was ttc my LO. Now I'm much more relaxed about ttc a sibling because I feel so blessed to have given birth to the LO. So, you would think that POAS addiction would've left me. Not so much! I'm still waiting to O but I will order a ton of tests around O so that I'm ready! :haha:

In other news - my 25 year old daughter closed on her first house yesterday. I can't believe how well she's adulting! My LO had her 4 month old shots yesterday. So, she isn't feeling particularly well today. The Tylenol helps, though. Hopefully it will pass quickly! The process of getting her shots was incredibly traumatic for DH. He held her while she got her shots. She cried during the shots and for a good bit after the shots. He swears that she will never trust him again! :haha:


----------



## AngelUK

Wow well done your daughter! That is quite an achievement for that age :)

Poor LO, shots are awful! And poor traumatised OH too! :)

Still FXing for you and Angelique for ttc! :)


----------



## Angelique76

Thank you :)

Well done to your daughter! POAS doesn't go away, I always tell myself to just wait, you can't hurry this stuff up, but noooo, a fortune is spent on those sticks! lol

Always tough when the little people get their shots :( Luckily their memory fades, otherwise I think we would all be screwed.


----------



## Angelique76

So freezing like that may have been hormonal. My cycle was only 24 days this month. Makes sense, I know that I O'd 4 days earlier this month. Everything I have read says it is still within ok range. Will chat to OB about it when I see him. I am just scared that luteal phase will be too short for conception. I have read a lot of success stories though.


----------



## AngelUK

That is not that bad. What does this make your luteal phase? 10 days? That should be enough as far as I know. But yeah always ask if you can, if only for reassurance. How are you feeling?


----------



## Angelique76

Thanks Angel. 

Today I am ok. AF came and went. It was heavier than I am used to, but dh said maybe this is "normal". Could be, I have never had a cycle the way other woman describe. Otherwise all good, counting the days. :)

How are you doing? How are those gorgeous boys?


----------



## AngelUK

Maybe the heavier cycle just means things are getting cleaned out and all is getting fresh and ready for ttc! FX!

Thank you so much for your compliment. My boys are great :)


----------



## Angelique76

I can't stop raving about my doctor enough... even though we have an appointment 19 July, he called me today to tell me that all tests they did have come back clear. So, no clotting issues, no thyroid issues, nothing! On one hand I am very happy about it, on the other, I sit with the question... what went wrong! He said that we will discuss the way forward at my appointment. Pot luck!

I look forward to trying again! Whoop whoop!


----------



## AngelUK

That does sound like a lovely caring doctor! I am FX that all will go well now and you are on your way to getting your rainbow baby :D


----------



## TTC74

Fx for your next try Angelique!


----------



## Angelique76

So, appointment went well. I have been diagnosed as having a luteal phase defect and will be taking progesterone 3dpo. There was only a small septum, which he has corrected. Tubes are open, everything looks good in there. He showed me the photos, so that is really cool. 

After he said that I need progesterone, I showed him my period tracker, which further confirmed luteal phase defect. 

I am so super-excited. I am officially moving my status to TTC again. YAY!

I hope that you ladies are all doing well. xoxo


----------



## AngelUK

This is exciting! I hope all is now ready in there for your little rainbow baby. I am FXing so much for you!


----------



## Angelique76

Thank you so much Angel. There is always a degree of anxiety but my faith is stronger than my fear. 

Thank you for supporting me, it really helps. xo


----------



## TTC74

Fx Angelique!!!


----------



## Angelique76

OK, so we didn't complete the task this month. Due to illness etc. So there was minimal penetration. But happens to be a month where my bb's have been so sore since yesterday. 

What is that from? If not pregnancy, what makes bb's so sore that it hurts like hell to remove a bra?


----------



## AngelUK

Some months hormones seem to swoosh more strongly around our system I guess. We women are mysterious creatures ;)


----------



## Angelique76

Thanks Angel. Two more weeks and ttc again. Friggin hormones!

How are you doing?


----------



## AngelUK

I am doing ok thank you :) Except that Im day 50 on my cycle and my last AF was 10 days of strong spotting and 4 days of normal flow. I guess this is how the menopause starts. I am not ready :(


----------



## Angelique76

Oh no. I am sorry to hear that. Will you take hormone replacement or will you be all natural?


----------



## AngelUK

I am not sure, I guess I should talk to my doctor but I don't think I am quite there yet. I have to do some research on this. :/


----------



## Angelique76

So today I literally start the tww! :)


----------



## AngelUK

Woohoo! FX FX FX!!


----------



## Angelique76

Today I have af like feelings. 4dpo... 

How are you Angel? Did you get sorted with regard to your cycle?


----------



## AngelUK

Yeah I guess I just skipped one AF and hopefully things are back to normal.

4dpo is early to have AF feelings! I hope it isn't that! When will you test?


----------



## Angelique76

Glad your cycle is back to normal. I guess it happens sometimes :) 

I don't know. Was reading now that it could be a good sign, especially if cramps like that are not normal for this time in the cycle. Not sure when to start testing. What do you think?


----------



## AngelUK

Well I can tell you that when I was preggo with my boys I tested at 10dpo and it was negative! Mind you it may have been a squinter but back then I didn't realise those existed lol I then didn't test again till I was a day late.


----------



## Angelique76

So, I am 6 days late and have had negative hpt's. I went for a blood test (ordered by OB) which is also negative. It appears to be the progesterone. So I stopped that on Monday and am patiently awaiting my cycle... onto the next cycle...


----------



## AngelUK

Aw I am sorry! False hope like that is such a blow! :hugs:


----------



## Angelique76

Thank you Angel. I am on cycle day 1 again, so just looking forward... 

How are you doing?


----------



## AngelUK

Sorry it didn't happen this cycle :hugs:
All ok here thank you, waiting for AF to show. I am a bit nervous about my cycles being irregular now but I guess I need to just accept that this may well be how things are now. :/


----------



## Angelique76

Is there any chance that you could be pregnant at all?


----------



## AngelUK

Nope, just started AF lol


----------



## Angelique76

Ah ok lol


----------



## Angelique76

I have been a bit quiet, as I have been on the fence about it all. DH was also so stressed so it seemed to me that TTC was not going to happen. BUT, we are back on track and it seems I will be in the tww very soon. I feel quite relaxed about it though, not crazy like I was before. Just going with the flow. 

Wish me luck! :)


----------



## AngelUK

Fx fx!! :)


----------



## TTC74

I have also been quiet bc I took the LO to Disney. Were back now and Im 3 DPO! Fx.


----------



## AngelUK

hope you all had a lovely time and FX! :D


----------



## Angelique76

So, 4DPO today. I feel chill about it at the moment. I started progesterone last night. I do have a bit of symptom spotting going on, but trying to be relaxed. 

How are you all doing?


----------



## AngelUK

FX FX! I hope this will be your lucky one :)
All ok here except that I am coughing and have a sore throat but nothing major.


----------



## Angelique76

I am 6DPO today... earlier today when I stood up I got a sharp pain in my left side. I promised myself no craziness... BUT... could this be implantation pain? Google says it could be. LOL 

Any reassuring thoughts welcome :)


----------



## AngelUK

FX FX FX! I am no help as I had no symptoms at all that early on.


----------



## Angelique76

Well, I am getting some faint pink lines, but not within the timeframe. Only ever happens if I am pregnant, but too scared to get my hopes up. I will get some early response tests later. They are blue dye, but have been pretty accurate before. I am praying for a little baba! 

Burst into tears this morning. DH and I were having words, and I normally stay strong but I started crying lol. He was like "oh, Mommy's pregnant". I hope so! Could also be the progesterone, I don't know. Didn't do that to me last time.


----------



## doodlegirl

Good luck. In my experience I get pink lines after the time limit when i am pg and it's very very early. It happened to me at my last pg with 3 different tests so i am hopeful for you. xx


----------



## AngelUK

OOH I am FXing even harder! I so hope this will be your lucky cycle :D


----------



## Angelique76

Well, these were My tests so far... thing is, I don't feel pregnant. I have been getting dizzy and bouts of nausea but nothing is screaming out at me. I.am.so.nervous and scared... let me know your thoughts please...
 



Attached Files:







20171124_112146.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 11









PSX_20171123_172207.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 7









PSX_20171125_103200.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 9









PSX_20171125_103128.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AngelUK

Those lines are very obvious! Ooooh I am excited for you! But I get that you would be scared. :hugs: :hugs: FX!


----------



## Angelique76

This is today. I can barely see it but it's there and it's thick. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







PSX_20171127_195328.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## AngelUK

it is definitely there and not just barely! OOOH exciting! :D


----------



## Angelique76

There is nothing with fmu! Maybe I have been hit by a bunch of evaps this month. Can it be? :(


----------



## AngelUK

Hm that is odd. What DPO are you now?


----------



## Angelique76

Should be around 12-13DPO. Surely the lines would be darker by now?
Ok, my friend only got her + one week after af was due. I can't really afford to wait because prog stops my af so I need to know because if its neg I want to get af over and done with and move on to the next cycle. My app says af due tomorrow (26 day cycle) but last month was 28 day cycle, which is perfect. 

All I can say is, I feel extremely down at the moment.


----------



## AngelUK

So your gut is telling you it is just an evap? :( I hope not. But gosh TWW is hellish at times isn't it. Tons of :hugs:


----------



## Angelique76

So. I bled 1Dec - 6 Dec. Although 3-6 Dec was only spotting. I got some tests in on Friday and tested for the fun of it. It's my first time with these tests. I have since been testing like a mad woman, because it makes no sense to me...

Am I pregnant, is it cancer?! I am so confused :(
 



Attached Files:







20171217_125958.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 13









20171215_174408.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 14









IMG-20171216-WA0024.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 15









IMG-20171216-WA0026.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 12









IMG-20171217-WA0004.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## AngelUK

That is strange indeed. Had it not been for the bleeding I would have definitely said pregnant. Maybe you should go to your doctors and have a blood test done. He could at least confirm whether you are pregnant or not?


----------



## kelliria

I know it's been a little over a month, but are you pregnant? Im ttc as well and was reading posts. Praying you are!


----------



## AngelUK

FX kelliria :)


----------



## Angelique76

I am not pregnant :( It would appear that my diuretic in my medication can case false positives. I was so disappointed. Put ttc off for a month. Will be on the go again in Feb. 

FX for you Kelliria. Do you have + tests as well or what is your situation right now?


----------



## AngelUK

:hugs: Angelique and FX for next month!


----------



## TTC74

Fx for Angelique, Kel, and myself for some Valentine's Day BFPs! My LO will actually be one on Valentine's Day. So, it would be SO perfect to get a BFP for a sibling on that day!


----------



## AngelUK

FX to you too TTC!


----------



## Angelique76

So, checking in...

Taking three months to lose some weight. My sister is getting married in Dec and I don't want to be 9 months pregnant at that time. I am matron of honour. It's a good excuse to get in shape a bit first. 

How are y'all doing?


----------



## Angelique76

I started taking COQ10 about a month ago and taking in a bit less sugar. Well, I have just had three days of ewcm! That is more than I have had in more than a year. I am so excited, this must be a good sign.

For the last year, I have only seen a little bit once in the month and it's been a bit mmm... dry! Well, super stoked, won't stop the COQ10 and will keep going on the less sugar bit. 

Everything should look really good by May. :)


----------



## TTC74

Just started back on the ubiquinol (active ingredient in CoQ10) myself! I agree. The EWCM is much imrpoved! Fx for a successful month!!!


----------



## AngelUK

FX ladies :)


----------



## mimi4

@Angelique76 - FX


----------



## Angelique76

So, it's been quite a while since I have posted here. DH has finally agreed to start ttc with the next cycle. To say that I am very excited is an understatement. Going to get a few tests today already :lol:

How is everyone?


----------



## AngelUK

Woohoo exciting times! FX all is well and things go smoothly for you from here :)


----------



## Angelique76

AngelUK said:


> Woohoo exciting times! FX all is well and things go smoothly for you from here :)

Thank you xoxo


----------



## Angelique76

CD1 for me. Getting excited to ttc, dh still very much onboard. Yippee! 
DD asked me yesterday when I will take my test. I said we are not there yet. She cannot wait, oh, and she wants a baby brother. :) No sharing of toys with a girl LOL 
I have butterflies in my tummy!


----------



## AngelUK

Very exciting! FX so much :D


----------



## Angelique76

CD12 for me and slowly making my way into the tww. I have an abscess in my tooth, and just started an antibiotic. Hopefully it will help for any possible inflammation. I can't wait to start testing. :) Not much else to report.


----------



## AngelUK

FX FX FX! Also, I hope your abscess goes away quickly. So painful!


----------



## Angelique76

DH believes I am already pregnant, lol, I am approaching O now. We have to dtd tonight. I know there is a "medium" chance. I need it to be a "high" chance. Men don't get it. Anyway, bd is on the menu for tonight.


----------



## AngelUK

Go to it lol! ;)
FX he is right but yeah on the whole men really don't get it, poor darlings lol


----------



## Angelique76

What do you think?


----------



## AngelUK

ooooh I can see it!! Wow! FXFX it is what I think! :D


----------



## mimi4

oh, fingers crossed x


----------



## Angelique76

Nope, not this month! Onward to the next cycle.


----------



## AngelUK

Aww I am so sorry! I thought it was a BFP! Aw! Oh well onwards and upwards! FX for the next cycle!


----------



## Angelique76

AngelUK said:


> Aww I am so sorry! I thought it was a BFP! Aw! Oh well onwards and upwards! FX for the next cycle!

Thank you Angel xoxo How are you?


----------



## AngelUK

All ok thank you :)


----------



## Angelique76

Hi ladies, checking in to see how everyone is and how the ttc journey is going?


----------



## Angelique76

Hi everyone, I am officially in the tww! I am quite excited and and very happy that I don't have any tests in the house!


----------



## AngelUK

FX my dear! :)


----------



## Angelique76

You know, I am an early symptom spotter, and, every time I have been pregnant (other than with DD) I have known within days. I feel pregnant. I just feel quite positive for this month. But, then again, could be my mind playing tricks on me... 

My cervix cannot be reached! That is normally a sure sign for me. What should be PMS for me, is completely different this month. Different is a good sign, right?! 

What I can say is I am happy that I don't have any tests in the house at the moment. ;)


----------



## AngelUK

OH FXFXFXFXFXFX!


----------



## Angelique76

So, it's a little early, but I have squinters! They are not dark enough to photograph, but I am praying this could be it. But, I have had some dodgy testing results in the past and was not pregnant... saying a prayer!


----------



## AngelUK

Fingers and toes and knees crossed for you!


----------



## Angelique76

What do you think...


----------



## AngelUK

I thiiink I can see a shadow there!! Exciting! :D


----------



## Beccaboo828

Fingers crossed for you @Angelique76 x


----------



## Angelique76

And today with FMU I got a negative (FMU sucks) and then at 1h30pm I get this... please can someone explain it?

It's progressed from yesterday...


Edited to say my DH can even see the line...


----------



## AngelUK

Oh yes there is no doubt that I can see something there even without squinting!


----------



## Beccaboo828

Angelique76 said:


> And today with FMU I got a negative (FMU sucks) and then at 1h30pm I get this... please can someone explain it?
> 
> It's progressed from yesterday...
> View attachment 1060889
> View attachment 1060891
> 
> 
> Edited to say my DH can even see the line...

Looks like a great bfp to me :D


----------



## Angelique76

My line disappeared yesterday and is back today! It's so confusing! maybe it's just too early yet?


----------



## AngelUK

Hm not sure but I can definitely see those lines! Might depend on how long you held the pee? If not too long I think the lines are normally fainter. FX they will get darker now :)


----------



## Angelique76

And today I have online with FMU! What do you think?


----------



## Angelique76

I think my dates might be out?


----------



## AngelUK

I can see that shadow! I think maybe you did get the dates wrong? I have not got that much experience with squinters. The only 2 times I tested with my boys was 10 dpo and I got a bfn and then I only tested again when I was a day late and then I did get a bfp. Back then I didn't know about the lines being faint at first and didn't even squint lol :dohh:


----------



## Angelique76

AngelUK said:


> I can see that shadow! I think maybe you did get the dates wrong? I have not got that much experience with squinters. The only 2 times I tested with my boys was 10 dpo and I got a bfn and then I only tested again when I was a day late and then I did get a bfp. Back then I didn't know about the lines being faint at first and didn't even squint lol :dohh:

Angel, that was probably a blessing in disguise! It's a compulsion that can be very frustrating. :) I had not discovered the online ttc world until well after I knew I was pregnant with my daughter, 10 years ago. The support is wonderful, but the poas issues can be so all-consuming! Lol


----------



## AngelUK

LOL yes I have found that out too since then!


----------



## Angelique76

Top is morning, bottom is this afternoon (approx 6 hours apart)...


----------



## AngelUK

I can see them!


----------



## Angelique76

Thank you Angel. I am so nervous to get too excited. But, cautiously getting there. xoxo


----------



## AngelUK

Oh I can imagine! I am crossing my fingers FXFX!


----------



## Angelique76

Top Sunday afternoon, bottom this afternoon... what do you think?


----------



## Beccaboo828

Angelique76 said:


> Top Sunday afternoon, bottom this afternoon... what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1061256
> View attachment 1061257
> View attachment 1061258

Looks like its progressing! Fingers crossed x


----------



## AngelUK

Yeah it does seem to be getting darker! FX!


----------



## Angelique76

I'm calling it... top today, middle yesterday and bottom Sunday. There is definite progression. I'm happy. What do you think?


----------



## Beccaboo828

Angelique76 said:


> I'm calling it... top today, middle yesterday and bottom Sunday. There is definite progression. I'm happy. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1061303

Do it! Congratulations!!! X


----------



## Angelique76

A friends tweak...


----------



## Beccaboo828

Angelique76 said:


> A friends tweak...
> View attachment 1061320

Looks great to me.


----------



## AngelUK

Oh wow congratulations :D FX for a healthy happy 9 months :)


----------



## Angelique76

AngelUK said:


> Oh wow congratulations :D FX for a healthy happy 9 months :)

Thank you Angel. Thank you for walking with me for the last 2 years. xoxo


----------



## AngelUK

You are more than welcome. I am looking forward to reading all the updates till your little rainbow baby is in your arms - and beyond too of course!


----------



## Angelique76

Tests are going negative.


----------



## AngelUK

Oh no! How weird! :(


----------

